# Photography Courses/Seminars in Toronto



## AJ Jewell (Jul 27, 2006)

After playing around with my d70 for a while now, I am looking for some formal training and information on the subject. Can anyone suggest a good school for taking photography? Preferably digital photography.

Thanks.


----------



## shadesofme (Jul 28, 2006)

Look up Henry's School of Imaging.


----------



## AJ Jewell (Jul 28, 2006)

I was looking into that one, but I just thought it was the store trying to offer more than retail sales. Is it a reputable 'school', or just an extention of the sales side?

I would love to find an institute of some sort that have these courses for hobbyists, not aspiring professionals.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GoM (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't know of any personally, but I would imagine OCAD, Ryerson, Humber, etc would probably offer 'side' courses to non-students at nighttime or whatnot for hobbyists. I know my dad took an art one at some school downtown, don't know if it was through a college or university or if it was just through an art shop or whatnot, but they are around, somewhere.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Aug 1, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> I don't know of any personally, but I would imagine OCAD, Ryerson, Humber, etc would probably offer 'side' courses to non-students at nighttime or whatnot for hobbyists.


I've checked with Ryerson and there's a huge amount of courses you can take as continuing education in photography. The downside if you can't be attending any other university at the same time AFAIK.


----------



## School of Photography (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi There

May I be so bold ad recommend my own school.  The School of Photography is located at 465 Wilson Ave and we offer a 4 week class to help you learn your camera and some photographic techniques. The school also offers workshop, photo trips and more.

Please visit the website at http://www.schoolofphotography.ca/

Thank you

Peter Gatt


----------

